# Pristine Demi-Hunter Pocket Watch Case



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

It's not very often you come across a pocket watch case in such good condition. There is no signs of wear on this 95 year old case. It was a presentation watch and I think maybe the receiver was disappointed that it was only gold filled and not solid gold that he never wore it!


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The rear cover is just as good.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not quite perfect Shiner, there is a bit of fluff trapped in the hinge ;-)


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Probably from the original owners sock drawer. :yes:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Talking about fluff in a watch case.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

And junior.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hand painted?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

No. It was explained to me as follows:- The process was to put in place a photo sensitive emulsion and project onto it and develop and fix it in place. Developing and fixing are a chemical process performed after exposing the surface to a projected image of a photographic negative.

The resulting surface is fairly delicate, handle with care or better still don't touch it all.

Putting photgraphs inside a watch was a difficult process because parts of the watch had to be removed from the watch for chemical processing and the required emulsions required a long exposure time.

It was a process perfected by The Roy Watch Case Company of New York in the 1880s


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I bet not that many have survived. Nice item to own, well done for finding it.

To change subjects completely what's your avatar? It looks like a military blazer badge, bit Royal Marine ish but I can't make it out.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

40 Commando Royal Marines.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Insert <Doffing of Hat> smilie here, pleased I've not picked a fight with you over the last few months ;-)


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Served for eight years, but that was a long time ago. With regard to those photographic images in watches. They are quite rare but you do come across them now and then but they are usually in very poor condition. So I handle the watch very carefully and I don't open the case very often.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

With the colours of the badge, I first thought 'Masonic' (having been there, done that, got the T shirt), but I didn't realise it was a military crest.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice i like that.

bowie


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice to see it still has what I'm assuming to be double spaded hour hand....so many half hunters have had the hour hand replaced with a standard single spade if the original breaks. Have you a pic with the front open showing the double spade? For those who are not aware, a half hunter had an hour hand with two spades on it, one visible through the demi crystal, (or 'half' crystal) and a second, only visible when the front cover was opened.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

These are three in different sizes. An 18, a 16 and an 8 size.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

All with the correct double spade hour hands.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful examples, Shiner...and how true half hunter hour hands should look like.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice. What's the movement Shiner ?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

All three are Walthams. The smallest one is a 17 jewel 'Riverside', and dates to 1898. The one to the right is a 19 jewel 'Riverside',and dates to 1918 and the one below is a 17 jewel 'P.S.Bartlett', and dates to 1915.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks. Yes really nice. I do love your posts. They make me so jealous. Keep em coming :lol:


----------

